# 2002 Elite opinions?



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has any opinions on the aluminum 2002 Elite model? There's a frame I have a line on (no fork) and I'm wondering if there any firsthand opinions about it? If it matters, I'm a larger rider, and typically ride a 60 or 61 cm frame, with a longish top tube. I've been trying to get info on this frame, but Gita only goes back to 2003 with their old online catalogs. I would really love it if Merckx used the old laid back Century geometry on this one.

Many thanks,

Robert


----------

